# Black Metallic 760Li - Most Expensive Bimmer I've Done



## Totoland (Nov 30, 2006)

The dealer got back from the auction with this super luxury vehicle: 760Li, V12, Black Metallic and every conceivable option with only 30,000 miles. And the topper was the original owner had the front end clear bra'd since new. The clear bra was yellowing and scratchy, so we removed it. But, the entire front end was virgin! Headlights, bumper, mirror housings all chip and scratch-free. Made my day!

The rest of the car needed a good compounding and polishing though. I decided to completely use System One's X3 Polish for compounding and polishing. Then, I followed that with 3M Dark Glaze. Tomorrow, I'll apply 3M Ultrafina followed by a coat of Pinnacle Souveran. It's beautiful now and tomorrow will just be more for protection.

I am stunned by the outright luxury of this 760Li.....never did one before and the interior is simply amazing. (I'll get some interior shots outside tomorrow)

Pics:

This is after System One but before glazing...got a few stray specks of product showing, but they disappeared quickly.










After glazing





































The car came out so good, I even mopped the shop floor before I took this pic!










I'll get some sunshine shots tomorrow....should be stunning!

Toto


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sweet car, but I can't imagine driving something so big! I got a 5 as a loaner once and seeing that thing in my garage was a little much. I guess I've gotten used to the less massive 3.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Car looks repainted...a testament to the clear bra IMO


----------



## Totoland (Nov 30, 2006)

dboy11 said:


> Car looks repainted...a testament to the clear bra IMO


Even the dealer is convinced of the better resale value when an original owner puts one on prior to using the car. We are going to find out which manufacturer supplied this one. I've removed several from Ferrari's and they are a chore. Steam, heat gun, pull carefully, and remove adhesive. Not so with this product. It was thick and yellowing after a couple of years, but it just pulled off and left no adhesive residue. Fantastic whoever makes it.

The dealer is going to have the car re-applied with the same product if he sells the car locally. His feeling is he might get it back in 3-4 years and having an "as-new" front end would add value for both the owner and a new buyer.

Toto


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

> Not so with this product. It was thick and yellowing after a couple of years, but it just pulled off and left no adhesive residue. Fantastic whoever makes it.


Yeah but who wants a clear bra that is yellowing after a few years? Although my front end, after years of highway driving, looks horrible... so maybe a little yellowing is the sacrifice I'd make for it. But I'm sure other clear bras don't do that.

Today I tried polishing mine. Gave up after I did the hood as once again i was not getting any results. This time used a green lake country pad and menzerna PO106FF, still looked like crap in my eyes afterwards. So I just ended up glazing and sealing. I think it's official -- I've given up trying to polish. I'd like to think it's my car's clear coat, because I can't understand what I'm doing wrong after all of these failed attempts, and subsequent reading/video watching/etc on how to do it right.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Totoland said:


> Even the dealer is convinced of the better resale value when an original owner puts one on prior to using the car. We are going to find out which manufacturer supplied this one. I've removed several from Ferrari's and they are a chore. Steam, heat gun, pull carefully, and remove adhesive. Not so with this product. It was thick and yellowing after a couple of years, but it just pulled off and left no adhesive residue. Fantastic whoever makes it.
> 
> The dealer is going to have the car re-applied with the same product if he sells the car locally. His feeling is he might get it back in 3-4 years and having an "as-new" front end would add value for both the owner and a new buyer.
> 
> Toto


As the guy that was removing the bra...having it come off easy was great...however what would cause the film to yellow so fast would concern me...I've worked on a few cars with this clear bra and not seen any evidence of this...Let us know who the Mfger of it is would be interesting to know.

Back to the finish on the car...What compound are you using or what is your go to product?

Mine is Menzerna, Ardex and Presta ....I tend to like high temp products with the rotary when I go on attack with heavy swirls


----------



## FMINUS (Oct 3, 2007)

toto you are the man!


----------



## Totoland (Nov 30, 2006)

dboy: I'd probably be questioning the clear bra yellowing if it were my ride, but we don't know who the previous owner was. The car was a Michigan based vehicle and subject to the harsh winters. Also, there were a ton of rotary swirls in the clear bra (might have been put there by the auction detailers...never know). I've learned to never rotary/compound a clear bra: just a pc and some light polish followed by a sealant makes them nearly as shiney as the OEM paint.

The dealer is going to call the original selling dealer and find out about the Mfg of the bra, so I should know something in the next few days.

Typically my "go-to" is System One on the newer, harder clear coats because it is a single product for compounding and polishing. My alternative (mostly for heavy scratching and swirling) is 3M Extra Cut (very abrasive stuff and I hate the smell, but effective) followed by 3M Dark Glaze.

*frank325* I don't think the Menzerna 106ff can remove swirls at all. It is a very light polish and is used after compounding to insure no remaining compound swirls are left in the paint. The answer is correct compounding application. Wool or cutting foam (depending upon paint...I always start with a test area to find the best pad) and a good product like the System One or even Meguiar's #83 (still one of the most versatile and friendliest products out there IMO) for scratch and swirl removal. Then polish with a product like Menzerna and you'll be amazed at the results.

Toto


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

i used meg's 83 yesterday because of your previous recommendation, toto...great tip, worked just as you predicted.

Isringhaused Imports in Springfield, IL had a 760 (also black)...whatta car!


----------



## 11earl (Jul 27, 2007)

*System One question*

Toto,

I've got a black 2 yr old 530xiT that's never been *really* detailed. It has plenty of swirls, webs, and scratches.

Does the System One work well with a RO, too? Would it be a good product for my application, or do I need to go the route of a Pinnacle 2.5, then a finishing polish?

Thx.


----------



## Totoland (Nov 30, 2006)

11earl said:


> Toto,
> 
> I've got a black 2 yr old 530xiT that's never been *really* detailed. It has plenty of swirls, webs, and scratches.
> 
> ...


I don't know if the Sys. One will work with a random orbit or not...never tried to use that product with one. I don't think the RO will have the "uuumph" to remove swirls and scratches as you need the wool pad and rotary action to effectively remove them.

If you are going to use the RO, I'd definitely suggest Meguiar #83 or equivalent. I've done many, many vehicles with that combo.

Toto


----------



## 11earl (Jul 27, 2007)

*Thanks...*

....Toto - PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

nice work


----------



## Totoland (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments folks! Much appreciated!

Here's some outdoor pics for you:



















The dealer even pulled the wheels and re-painted the calipers to OEM specs...he's crazy, but the cars are "poifect"










Lot'sa motor stuffed in there!










Toto


----------



## theshiznet2004 (Jan 15, 2008)

Totoland said:


> I don't know if the Sys. One will work with a random orbit or not...never tried to use that product with one. I don't think the RO will have the "uuumph" to remove swirls and scratches as you need the wool pad and rotary action to effectively remove them.
> 
> If you are going to use the RO, I'd definitely suggest Meguiar #83 or equivalent. I've done many, many vehicles with that combo.
> 
> Toto


what would be equivalent/alternative to Megs 83 that we can pick up at a local auto parts?

thanks...

j


----------



## danna (Apr 10, 2006)

did you ever find out who made the clear bra? My co. manufaturers a urethane product used in paint protection film, so I'm interested.


----------



## Totoland (Nov 30, 2006)

danna said:


> did you ever find out who made the clear bra? My co. manufaturers a urethane product used in paint protection film, so I'm interested.


Danna: the dealer's been out of town and he said he will call the original selling dealership in Michigan for the clear bra vendor.

Toto


----------

